# Level of Clearance



## StonedViper (2 Apr 2011)

Just a question,What level of Clearance is required for;
AEC 
Pilot 
ACSO


----------



## Zoomie (2 Apr 2011)

Level 2 minimum - but it takes just as much time to get Level 3, so most of us have that.


----------



## Hal Jordan (2 Apr 2011)

This may sound very ignorant but what does level 2 or 3 clearance means?

Thanks 

Hal


----------



## Infanteer (2 Apr 2011)

Level 2 - You might see it on Army.ca

Level 3 - You might see it on Army.ca, but only via PM (and if you have 10,000 milpoints)


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau (2 Apr 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Level 2 - You might see it on Army.ca
> 
> Level 3 - You might see it on Army.ca, but only via PM (and if you have 10,000 milpoints)



I don't get it lol


----------



## Sizzle709 (2 Apr 2011)

Philippe.Boisseau said:
			
		

> I don't get it lol



I think he was being sarcastic..


----------



## Pusser (2 Apr 2011)

Level 2 is what we used to call "Secret"

Level 3 is what we used to call "Top Secret"


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau (2 Apr 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Level 2 is what we used to call "Secret"
> 
> Level 3 is what we used to call "Top Secret"



I see


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Level 2 is what we used to call "Secret"
> 
> Level 3 is what we used to call "Top Secret"



Level 2 is what we call "Secret"

Level 3 is what we call "Top Secret"


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Apr 2011)

Ahh . . . semantics . . .



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Individuals with a security clearance of . . .

Level 2 may have access to information classified up to "SECRET" (if they have a requirement to access that info)

Level 3 may have access to information classified up to ""TOP SECRET" (if they have a requirement to access that info)


----------



## BearPusher (21 May 2011)

Essentially if you get in sooner than later you'll be waiting as a level 2 clearance takes a couple years at the moment to get processed. I don't even want to know hat a level 3 takes.


----------



## dapaterson (21 May 2011)

[cheesy science fiction role playing game]

The full order of clearances from lowest to highest is Infrared (visually represented by Black), Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet, and Ultraviolet .

What is your clearance, Citizen?

[/cheesy science fiction role playing game]


----------



## Lare (22 May 2011)

Just fill the entire thing out before you leave anyway. Cross every T and dot every i. Its a hell of a lot easier to do it now while you are at home rather than at CFLRS. if you miss a postal code, or a workplace address for one of your relatives, or a home+work phone number for one of your referances, your clearance form will keep getting sent back to you every few days until its 100% perfect. 

Even if you don't require Level 3 (though i believe Sonar Ops do), just play it safe and have it all completed.


----------



## Melbatoast (22 May 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> Just fill the entire thing out before you leave anyway. Cross every T and dot every i. Its a hell of a lot easier to do it now while you are at home rather than at CFLRS. if you miss a postal code, or a workplace address for one of your relatives, or a home+work phone number for one of your referances, your clearance form will keep getting sent back to you every few days until its 100% perfect.
> 
> Even if you don't require Level 3 (though i believe Sonar Ops do), just play it safe and have it all completed.



Sonarop is Level 2 until the rank of PO2.


----------



## malamudagain (20 Jun 2011)

Does anyone know why MARS last year was a Level 2 and this year it is now a Level 3?

Furthermore, why is MARS *the only trade * from the operational officer trades that has a Level 3?
Pilot is Level 2, AEC is Level 2, and Artillery and Armoured Officers are Level 1.  How does that work?  Why?  

Did I understand correctly when another poster said that a Level 2 clearance takes about 2 years to process?
Geez.  What about a Level 3?  How do people get hired, trained, posted, etc when their clearance might drag on for so long?

Furthermore, for those with a Level 3, how did you find the process?  Did you find it a little too invasive?


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2011)

malamudagain said:
			
		

> Furthermore, for those with a Level 3, how did you find the process?  Did you find it a little too invasive?


Not until you turn 40, and then only if you're male.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jun 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not until you turn 40, and then only if you're male.



And then you not only have your TS, but also a clean colon!


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2011)

malamudagain said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why MARS last year was a Level 2 and this year it is now a Level 3?



Because that is what the CF requires.



> Furthermore, why is MARS *the only trade * from the operational officer trades that has a Level 3?



Thats how the CF wants it. The exact reason why it is this way is irrelevant.



> Why?



Doesn't matter.



> Did I understand correctly when another poster said that a Level 2 clearance takes about 2 years to process?



My level 2 did not take that long. Took a few months as far as i remember.



> What about a Level 3?



Mine took a little over 2 years. I started training prior to it being completed and had been operational for a year when it got done.




> Furthermore, for those with a Level 3, how did you find the process?



Was not bad. Filled out some information, got some fingerprints and had a nice chat with a CSIS investigator.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2011)

malamudagain said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why MARS last year was a Level 2 and this year it is now a Level 3?
> 
> Furthermore, why is MARS *the only trade * from the operational officer trades that has a Level 3?
> Pilot is Level 2, AEC is Level 2, and Artillery and Armoured Officers are Level 1.  How does that work?  Why?
> ...



If you read the numerous threads on Security Clearances, you will get a fairly good idea of what is required and how the process goes.

A point:  I am sure that Artillery and Armour officers require more than a Lvl I.  The equipment they use may require a min of Lvl II.  

(TCCS)


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jun 2011)

malamudagain said:
			
		

> Furthermore, why is MARS *the only trade * from the operational officer trades that has a Level 3?
> Pilot is Level 2, AEC is Level 2, and Artillery and Armoured Officers are Level 1.  How does that work?  Why?



Don't know where you got this from.  Signals and CELE Air Officers require Lvl 3 as do many other officer trades.  And yes, they are operational trades.


----------



## malamudagain (24 Jun 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Don't know where you got this from.  Signals and CELE Air Officers require Lvl 3 as do many other officer trades.  And yes, they are operational trades.



At the CFRC they give you a list, with the trades listed under different branches.  The trades you mention fall under the "Engineering" section.

Operational Officers, as listed on the CFRC recruitment sheet are:
AEC
ACSO
Pilot
MARS
Artillery
Infantry
Armoured

And Mr. Wallace, I says on the sheet I have that Armoured and Artillery are Lev 1 with Infantry Lev 2.
Whether that's the case in real life, you would know probably better than me, but I'm just saying what I was given and what it says on the sheet.


----------

